

Former Head of HP Enterprise Bill Veghte Is New SurveyMonkey CEO - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/07/former-head-of-hp-enterprise-bill-veghte-is-new-surveymonkey-ceo/

======
sciencesama
lets see how it goes

